# Registration Papers....



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyone know how to find out what the actual AKC papers of one of the puppies you bred has been registered accurately? I am worried a friend who has a puppy of mine may have altered the documents and taken me off as co-owner.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Not sure if this will give you what you are looking for, but you can search by registration number to see status.

American Kennel Club - AKC Form Status/Processing Menu


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm not sure, but if you switch your record-keeping to the AKC site, you might be able to track registrations.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Some friend. And I have no idea, but if you are the breeder and co-ower you should be able to get the info. There is no legal right of privacy for dog registration, I would think.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

It has become quite a mess....I just want to make sure I can get this puppy back and obtain the means to change her ownership into my name only.....


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

When ordering a pedigree the pedigree's show the owner's name. I would assume it would show both owners if there is a co-owner. Also on the store page toward the bottom you can do a free look up if you have the registration number or name but it only gives you those two things. 

You could purchase the online pedigree.

American Kennel Club - Store 

Pedigrees
Document your dog's proud purebred heritage.

Certified Pedigree
Online Research Pedigree


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

mlopez said:


> Not sure if this will give you what you are looking for, but you can search by registration number to see status.
> 
> American Kennel Club - AKC Form Status/Processing Menu


I tried this one, and it doesn't give the owner's names, unfortunately 

However, you can check if a particular registration number has been registered yet. For example, 01 has not yet been registered but 02 and 07 have been.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Unfortunately I found out tonight that AKC does not require any actual document for registration. The puppy I was supposed to co-own was registered online and they were able to not add me as a co-owner. So frustrated with the AKC for shady record keeping with the online registration..... I basically have no legal standing with the puppy now.....


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I know basically nothing about any of this...but....did your sales contract mention co-ownership? Id think that would hold up in court.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, that sucks. Was it deliberate, or could it have been accidental? I am sure you can still be added as a co-owner, if the relationship is still good. If it's not, you may be out of luck unless she can be shamed into upholding her end of the bargain.

Many contracts will actually not hold up in court, unfortunately, unless an attorney was involved in writing it.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

If you sign up for online record keeping, it will show you if the dog has been registered, etc.

As the breeder and co-owner of the dog, I would contact the AKC and tell them that you are the breeder and co-owner and you have reason to believe the papers may have been altered. With the dam's registration number and certificate issue date and date of the litter, they should give you the information about who the dog was registered to because you need this information for your AKC record keeping.

If you find out that your name is not on the paper's, if you have a contract stating that it is supposed to be on the papers and send them a copy of it, they will usually change the papers because of the conract.

I don't co-own often, but if I do, I blacken out the information for the online registration and will send the papers in myself-they are filled out to everyone's mutual agreement when the puppy is picked up.

Best of luck......not a fun situation to be in


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When I found out on the breeders section on AKC that a pup I sold with limited registration had full registration, I contacted them. In turn, I had to send them copy of my contract to prove that the pup was sold with limited registration and they changed the registration back to limited.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

As long as I live, I just won't understand why some people won't do the right thing. What is wrong with people?


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

The best part is she refuses to give me the puppy back unless I pay her what the puppy would have been sold for plus $500 a month that she has had her(so $1000)... claims she is owed for training. I am just speechless.............


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Does AKC registration of ownership or co-ownership have any legal standing anyway? I didn't realize the law would care what the AKC papers said.

If this person has essentially stolen a dog or somehow violated a contract, you'd have to go after them through civil court or the police anyway.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hmm, maybe time to consult Dr. Greer, since she is now a lawyer as well? I know she and a partner are doing some legal work that is animal related.

Unbelievable.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

some "friend". 
I hope it works out for you. What a messy situation.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did she pay less for the puppy since it was co-owned than she would have if she purchased a puppy with full registration? 

Does this person have an established kennel and is she a member of a local club?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, this is awful. Sorry to hear that.  Best of luck.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Doolin said:


> The best part is she refuses to give me the puppy back unless I pay her what the puppy would have been sold for plus $500 a month that she has had her(so $1000)... claims she is owed for training. I am just speechless.............


 
Wow-that is really crazy!!! Why would you owe her what the puppy would have been sold for, if she didn't pay you anything?? $500 per month is also quite steep for her keeping the puppy.

I think you are going to have to contact an atty to get some good advise as to what your next step should be.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Does AKC registration of ownership or co-ownership have any legal standing anyway? I didn't realize the law would care what the AKC papers said.
> 
> If this person has essentially stolen a dog or somehow violated a contract, you'd have to go after them through civil court or the police anyway.


 
Yes, the AKC papers do show "ownership" of the dog in the law's eyes. A friend had an issue a few years ago and the issue was dropped because when the other party consulted an atty, they were told that the dog had been residing with the person for 2 years(food and vet bills being paid by this person) and AKC papers showed ownership of the dog, so the law would side with that. There was no written contract in this case, outlining anything different.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The breeder I got Cookie from always co-owns her dogs, regardless. She was able to get a dog back in small claims, based on the co-ownership on the registration.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry this is happening, Mac. It sounds nerve-wracking.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

To answer a few questions... yes we need the registration papers to be corrected by the AKC. I am hoping they will require the girl who registered the puppy to produce the official copy as proof that she did not register correctly. It will also support our argument if this ever goes to court, having a document showing that we co-own the dog. Being that it has been signed by both parties it should be recognized as a contract/agreement of sorts....

I am fortunate in that I have a brother and best friend who are both Lawyers.....Problem is don't know how much we have to work with right now within the legal system. I am waiting on the AKC right now....

And yes Jill... this is quite nerve-wracking... keeping me up at night...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

hvgoldens4 said:


> Yes, the AKC papers do show "ownership" of the dog in the law's eyes. A friend had an issue a few years ago and the issue was dropped because when the other party consulted an atty, they were told that the dog had been residing with the person for 2 years(food and vet bills being paid by this person) and AKC papers showed ownership of the dog, so the law would side with that. There was no written contract in this case, outlining anything different.


I'm sure they help, but possession is usually 9/10ths of the law. For example, if a dog had been residing with somebody for 2 years and that person had paid for food and vet care, how much would it matter if the AKC registration said somebody else owned the dog? I'm sure it would matter some, but I wonder how much.


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

In this case though, the puppy has spent equal time with me and the person who currently has the puppy. 2 months in each household..... and this is why I am hoping to move things along quickly...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I think the clock might stop when you file so maybe you can do that soon.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow-hopefully the AKC will have her produce the papers that both parties had signed. Fingers crossed that it all get resolved!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry this is happening. Like others have said "some friend". Why doesn't she want the puppy any more???


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Well there was closure to the situation tonight. I now have the little girl back here with my. She is absolutely adorable and so much fun. Such a relief!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So glad to hear this!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad the puppy is home safely!


----------

